
Beware of XHTML - brett
http://www.webdevout.net/articles/beware-of-xhtml
======
mdakin
The reason to use XHTML is simple: high-quality open source tools for
processing XML documents exist and work well. You can find good XML processing
tools for whatever language/platform you want. High quality SGML processing
tools are much less common. I'm willing to take the overhead associated with
doing an XHTML to HTML 4.01 conversion as the last step of the process in
order to be able to use clean, high-quality, reliable tools for the harder
parts.

------
ramen
Beware of hyperbole.

------
jaggederest
XML + XSLT -> (XHTML, RSS, mail) is a winner.

~~~
Tichy
I don't know - XSLT is rather obscure, and I don't think it is the speediest
solution either.

